# HSS1332ATD Lighting Project



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Lovely day in southern Maine today; time to start on the lighting project! Mounted a 32" LED light bar between the Husqvarna-style drift breaker bars on the HSS1332ATD, and a 7" LED lightbar under the control panel for rear lighting. Since I didn't need the mounts for the large lightbar, I used them for the small one. The control elements have not all arrived yet, so that will be another project for an upcoming weekend. I intend to have full battery drain/recharge rate monitoring and independent switches for the lights.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Thats a lot of light! I look forward to seeing how you chose to wiring everything.

I installed two 18watt led pod lights on the console of my HSS928 and they worked great. Now I just installed a GX390 on my machine and the bigger engine is completely obstructing one of the lights. Gotta move the mounting location.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice work @tabora. Now that's how you a mod a lighting system! That beast is the king of light bars!! 

You probably already know this, but a tip I learned when hardwiring a Battery Tender Jr to my HSS724ACT was to use split loom wire protectors, but then wrap them tight with 3M electrical tape (see pic). Not only does it prevent the water from pooling in the loom, but it looks stock from Honda. A quick pass with a heat gun on low sucks the tape into the loom groves even better. When my dealer saw my machine after I had done the mod he said, "That's weird, I don't remember these coming stock with tenders."

I also learned years ago that not all electrical tape is created equal. 3M brand lasts forever it seems as long as you don't pull to break the ends (always cut, then stretch slightly). Generic stuff is garbage mostly, with poor tolerances and tensile strength. Worse yet, they lack UV protection and fail with low temps.

As you seem to be enjoying this mod way too much I think you need to challenge yourself more...maybe adaptive lighting with a servo that goes around the corners??????? Come on...!


----------



## davemi (Apr 13, 2017)

I use cutter blades, if I added a bracket off blades holes I could offset just behind blades & steal your great idea. I like your thinking here.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

davemi said:


> I use cutter blades, if I added a bracket off blades holes I could offset just behind blades & steal your great idea. I like your thinking here.


Wish I could take complete credit, but I got the idea from *ClaudeK, in this thread...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-honda-drift-breaker-oem-kit.html#post1236306 
*


----------

